# Origen del plural genérico masculino



## Natalieska

Buen día a todos 

Hoy me encontré con un artículo que criticaba el sexismo que existe en el idioma español y gente que defiende la idea de que deberían existir plurales "neutros" y proponían ejemplos así como "todxs", "humanxs". 

Esto me trajo a recordar que en la primaria se me enseñó que el plural masculino quedó como el genérico ya que lo normal eran poblaciones en su mayoría conformadas por hombres y que por lo tanto al ser mayoría se utilizaba su género para denotar pluralidad. Se nos dijo que, en teoría, hoy día al estar la población conformada por mujeres en su mayoría, se debería cambiar los plurales genéricos al femenino, pero que sería imposible acostumbrarnos a usarlo así.

No recuerdo si esta clase fue impartida con referencias o no, y por eso estoy aquí, para ver si alguno de ustedes sabe esto mismo y tiene alguna manera de comprobarlo, o si bien mi profesora se fumó un churro antes de dar esta clase en particular. Yo ya intenté buscar, pero no he dado con las palabras claves ideales para dar con algún artículo que sustente esta idea.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

El origen del plural genérico es el latín. No tiene nada que ver con la composición de la sociedad, sino con la evolución lingüística de un idioma. En latín existían plurales neutros, que se perdieron o se asimilaron al masculino porque el idioma tiende a simplificarse y no a complicarse. 

No sé de dónde ha salido ese artículo; pero no veo cómo puede pronunciarse "humanxs". Es un despropósito. ¿Deberíamos decir "la génera humana" porque hoy la población (en según qué sitios) es mayoritariamente femenina? Las pirámides de población incluyen a hombres y mujeres, ¿también es sexista?


----------



## Peterdg

Es una discusión ridícula.

El género no significa el sexo. Una mesa no tiene una vagina y el sol no tiene un pene (por lo menos, que yo sepa).

En un pasado remoto alguien tuvo la maldita idea de llamar el género A femenino porque la palabra "mujer" pertenecía al género A y el género B masculino porque la palabra "hombre" pertenecía a este género.

Para resolver esa discusión ridícula, sólo tenemos que cambiar los nombres de los géneros y por favor, no toquemos a la lengua y dejemos de introducir tonterías como "humanxs".


----------



## duvija

Valeria Mesalina said:


> En latín existían plurales neutros, que se perdieron o se asimilaron al masculino porque el idioma tiende a simplificarse y no a complicarse.



Quería avisar que lo subrayado no es cierto. Hay muchísimas opciones que demuestran lo contrario (en todos los idiomas del mundo). Parecería razonable simplificar, pero los humanos somos algo raros.


----------



## Peterdg

duvija said:


> Quería avisar que lo subrayado no es cierto. Hay muchísimas opciones que demuestran lo contrario (en todos los idiomas del mundo). Parecería razonable simplificar, pero los humanos somos algo raros.


Los habrá pero hay muchas más que corroboran la simplificación, ¿no?.


----------



## duvija

Peterdg said:


> Los habrá pero hay muchas más que corroboran la simplificación, ¿no?.



No. Hay toda una teoría que se llama 'Natural Phonology' (digamos, empezó por fonología y la quisieron extender a otras ramas). Apenas se pusieron a escarbar, se notó que en todos los idiomas, en lugar de simplificar - que sí se hace en algunas áreas - más bien recomplicaban todo. Estadísticamente, en los cambios en el lenguaje, hay más resultados que muestran complicación que los que muestran simplificación. Voy a ver si encuentro algún artículo decente con más detalles. Los idiomas hacen cosas enrevesadísimas y con el tiempo, empeoran (si no, sería cada vez más fácil estudiar idiomas extranjeros, pero sabemos que eso no es cierto).


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

duvija said:


> No. Hay toda una teoría que se llama 'Natural Phonology' (digamos, empezó por fonología y la quisieron extender a otras ramas). Apenas se pusieron a escarbar, se notó que en todos los idiomas, en lugar de simplificar - que sí se hace en algunas áreas - más bien recomplicaban todo.


Digamos que el idioma tiende a la simplificación, y los humanos tendemos a complicarlo todo. Basta con escuchar un discurso político para ver lo recomplicado que puede llegar a ser no decir nada en absoluto.


----------



## jmx

Querría llamar la atención sobre que el "plural genérico masculino", que yo sepa, es una cuestión pan-románica, no es exclusiva del español.

Históricamente, el 'masculino' del español procede tanto del masculino como del neutro latinos, esto se ve especialmente en construcciones como "lo bueno", "lo malo", etc. Quizá la solución a este conflicto político-lingüístico sería renombrar el 'género masculino' como 'género genérico', 'género inmarcado', o alguna cosa así.

Supongo que lo de "todxs" y "humanxs" se refería a "tod@s", human@s, ¿no?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Todo esto del género gramatical en las lenguas indoeuropeas y en especial en el latín y en las lenguas románicas (el latín vulgar moderno) es un fenómeno que se puede rastrear hasta el segundo milenio antes de nuestra era.
Voy a intentar centrar el tema, ahorrando lo más posible los arcanos del indoeuropeo y del latín y los romances actuales.
Lo que nos indica el vocabulario más antiguo del ide. es que el _*género gramatical*_, es decir las *estructuras de la concordancia en el sintagma nominal* (en este estadio aún vigente como "oración" de pleno significado, con actualización normalizada, sin verbo copulativo) obedecía a la oposición animado/inanimado (en principio ligado a los conceptos de agente y paciente). Este es el estado de cosas que se puede observar en las declinaciones consonánticas (en latín y en griego, la 3ª), que en español produce los nombres con morfema cero de género (en español sólo existe un femenino marcado frente a un masculino no marcado), es decir en principio indiferentes al género y que diacrónicamente se han unido a determinantes y adyacentes que sí muestran la oposición -o/-a típica del género en español y de esta manera quedan adscritos a un género, aunque ellos en principio no lo marquen.
El género tal como lo conocemos en español, -a "femenino" frente a -o "masculino", se genera en la llamada conjugación temática en *-e-/-o- frente a la que se polarizan formas sufijadas en -*y-H2, fenómeno observable en sus primordios en los textos anatolios del segundo milenio antes de nuestra era. Estas formas, en principio no istemáticas se polarizan como término marcado (con -H2- > -a-) frente a -o- de los nombres temáticos que a su vez presenta una distinción, en los casos nominales paciente y agente entre "masculinos"/"femeninos", es decir animados, que presentan distintos morfemas en el caso agente y en el caso paciente, y "neutros" Literalmente ni uno ni lotro, es decir no "masculino" ni femenino". En los adjetivos es donde se crea la verdadera oposición de géneros entre masculino y neutro en -o- y femeninos en -a-, estado de cosas que rige en español con la inclusión del neutro en el masculino al desaparecer la distinción casual entre agente y paciente (cuando se habla de neutros en español se está hablando de una entelequia).
Resumiendo: en español hay tres tipos de sustantivos en atención a sus marcas de concordancia:
a) masculinos en -o
b) frente a ellos un termino marcado en -a que se denomina femenino y
c) una serie de términos que acaban en consonante o en -e indiferentes formalmente al género.
La plena distinción genérica de oposición de dos términos sólo se logra en determinantes y en adyacentes, ya que los términos con marca cero (procedentes de la tercera declinación latina) sólo muestran el género en la concordancia con los otros elementos de sintagma nominal y en los dos elementos de la oposición -o/-a muestran ionterferencias heredadas de las lenguas clásicas (y con diversas causas que ya se hunden el el ide. y que aquí nos ahorraremos).
Por ser témino no marcado el masculino, según las leyes de nuestra lengua, en caso de colisión de géneros, es el que se utiliza por no ser marcado, tal como sucede con otros casos conocidos de utilización del término no marcado en substitución del termino marcado :el praesens pro futuro o el potentialis pro futuro.


----------



## Erreconerre

Natalieska said:


> Buen día a todos
> 
> Hoy me encontré con un artículo que criticaba el sexismo que existe en el idioma español y gente que defiende la idea de que deberían existir plurales "neutros" y proponían ejemplos así como "todxs", "humanxs".
> 
> Esto me trajo a recordar que en la primaria se me enseñó que el plural masculino quedó como el genérico ya que lo normal eran poblaciones en su mayoría conformadas por hombres y que por lo tanto al ser mayoría se utilizaba su género para denotar pluralidad. Se nos dijo que, en teoría, hoy día al estar la población conformada por mujeres en su mayoría, se debería cambiar los plurales genéricos al femenino, pero que sería imposible acostumbrarnos a usarlo así.
> 
> No recuerdo si esta clase fue impartida con referencias o no, y por eso estoy aquí, para ver si alguno de ustedes sabe esto mismo y tiene alguna manera de comprobarlo, o si bien mi profesora se fumó un churro antes de dar esta clase en particular. Yo ya intenté buscar, pero no he dado con las palabras claves ideales para dar con algún artículo que sustente esta idea.
> 
> Muchas gracias.



Yo no le veo nada de raro que el masculino genérico tenga su plural. Lo raro sería que no lo tuviera, porque en español cualquier sustantivo y adjetivo (salvo unas escasísimas excepciones) tienen plural.


----------



## duvija

Xiao, brillante como de costumbre. Me alegro que mantengas la diferencia entre 'género' (gramatical ) y 'sexo (animal), porque ahora se confundieron esos términos con los malditos 'Estudios de género' que hay por todos lados. Y de ahí a la aberración de " Latino and Latina studies", departamento que tiene y del que tanto se jacta la Universidad de Chicago. Digamos, este detalle demuestra que en esos temas, el neutro-masculino no alcanza. 

La historia es clara, pero sincrónicamente la cosa varía y hay que partir e individualizar. El neutro-masculino tiene problemas antropo-sociológicos, que pasan a los lingüísticos, nos guste o no. Y sucede debajo de nuestras propias narices.

(En concreto, lo que digo, es que en seres animados, ya el neutro-masculino no se traga tan fácilmente y por eso el idioma está cambiando. No de golpe, pero va cambiando.) La propuesta más conocida es tomar parate del italiano como ejemplo y usar /i/ en los sustantivos que cambian según el sexo de las personas. Por supuesto, el feminismo agrega lo suyo.

El problema está (esto es para Valeria Mesalina) es que no hay idioma sin humanos/as. Los idiomas solos ni se simplifican ni se complican. Ni siquiera pueden existir. En todos los idiomas del mundo se logra hablar y hablar sin decir nada. (y no solamente lo hacen los políticos, sino imaginate una pareja de novios que decide separarse. O los niños, cuando se ponen a explicar algo y largan cualquier disparate. O un lingüsta aclarando lo obvio...).

Mis mejores ejemplos de 'necesidad de aclarar el sexo a través del uso del género' vienen del inglés y del español.  (Ya di estos ejemplos antes, pero en el N.York Times hubo un título acerca de ' the Sheikha XXX' - primera vez que hay un 'sheik' mujer y tuvieron que usar prestado del español el femenino porque el genérico del ingl'es no es suficiente para notarlo. 
El otro es 'nurse' que en Uruguay, las nurses se llaman a sí mismas 'nurses', claro, pero a los hombres: los nursos. Me hace gracia pero explica más de lo que quieren que se sepa. La terminación en "e" ya no es suficiente ni es neutra. Cuando un trabajo o título implica sexo, hay que eliminar el neutro.
No soy particularmente feminista, pero creo que va a haber cambios en los idiomas debido al tipo de tareas humanas a las que nos queremos referir.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

A mí me parece una gilipollez tener que decir, simplemente porque algún cerebro no sabe diferenciar entre sexo y género, cosas tan estúpidas como "estudiantes y estudiantas". Y yo seré muchas cosas, pero no soy estúpida. Si digo "todos los seres humanos" y algún ser humano, sea del sexo que sea, se siente excluído, pues por mí como si quiere definirse como gorila. Unos seres casi humanos intelectualmente muy interesantes.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Además, estimada Valeria, en el ejemplo que pones, estudianta ni existe en español, es un claro vulgarismo solecista, ya que, como expliqué antes tan prolijamente, los nombres (substantivos o adjetivos) que derivan de la tercera declinación latina son absolutamente agenéricos, sólo distinguen número. La creación de nuevos vocablos en -a sólo es posible estructuralemente en los nombres temáticos en -o, los que han triunfado, por analogía, en los nombres consonáticos (y en -e) siempre tienen un tufo de vulgarismo, como jefa; otros parecen más naturales como jueza, pero no dejan de ser una rareza que constiruye una nueva oposición cero/-a en la que el término marcado sigue siendo el femenino.
Pase lo que pase en este campo creativo de las profesiones y posiciones en los constructos sociales, el plural genérico es inevitable. Lo demás es antieconómico y perifrástico, una boutade comprensible en la explosión inicial de la ideología que la promueve, quizás como arma de lucha, pero que no tendrá recorrido en el idioma que tiene sus propias leyes internas que siempre se acaban imponiendo.
Ni *todxs ni *tod@s son soluciones idiomáticas y no tienen integración en el sistema de la lengua.
Y la repetición redundante todos y todas no aporta información relevante al mensaje que preferirá las leyes de concordancia, "lenguaje de programación" del sistema de la lengua y no una forzada moda ajena y de mal encanje en las estructuras de la lengua.
Un saludo (sigo simpático).


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

XiaoRoel said:


> Además, estimada Valeria, en el ejemplo que pones, estudianta ni existe en español, es un claro vulgarismo solecista, ya que, como expliqué antes tan prolijamente, los nombres (substantivos o adjetivos) que derivan de la tercera declinación latina son absolutamente agenéricos, sólo distinguen número. La creación de nuevos vocablos en -a sólo es posible estructuralemente en los nombres temáticos en -o, los que han triunfado, por analogía, en los nombres consonáticos (y en -e) siempre tienen un tufo de vulgarismo, como jefa; otros parecen más naturales como jueza, pero no dejan de ser una rareza que constiruye una nueva oposición cero/-a en la que el término marcado sigue siendo el femenino.



Querido Xiao, el ejemplo lo escogí a propósito: lo dijo un ¿profesor? en la inauguración del curso en la Facultad de Derecho (Santiago). Espero no oírlo nunca en la Facultad de Filología. 

¡Ah! Y siempre has sido simpático.


----------



## duvija

Uh, yo pasé para el lado de que la lingüística se integra con otros estudios como sociología/antropología/psicología y hasta algo de arqueología, en un todo que cambia junto con los humanos. Siento la necesidad de un femenino que no sea incluido en el neutro, y mucho menos con forma de masculino. Me parece que la sociedad lo está pidiendo, con o sin razón. Digo, razones externas al idioma.

Xiao: No veo que esto siga 'una moda ajena y de mal encaje en las estructuras'. Si son ajenas, ¿de qué idioma se están copiando esas estructuras? ¿y por qué esa necesidad no puede admitirse como buen encaje en la sociedad actual? 
(Yo también sigo simpática porque los aprecio mucho, por lo que van calurosos saludos desde mis 20 grados bajo cero, con tormenta de nieve y una hija atrapada acá porque el avión no sale. Sabio castigo, si los hay).


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

duvija said:


> Uh, yo pasé para el lado de que la lingüística se integra con otros estudios como sociología/antropología/psicología y hasta algo de arqueología, en un todo que cambia junto con los humanos. Siento la necesidad de un femenino que no sea incluido en el neutro, y mucho menos con forma de masculino. Me parece que la sociedad lo está pidiendo, con o sin razón. Digo, razones externas al idioma.



Yo no; durante muchos años fui jefe de terminal de pasajeros en un aeropuerto; el personal a mi mando podía elegir entre llamarme por mi nombre o llamarme jefe. Jefe, no jefa. Me parecía entonces, y me sigue pareciendo ahora, que si yo ejerzo las mismas funciones y asumo las mismas responsabilidades que Alejandro y Jesús, que son jefes, no veo por qué tienen que sacarse de la manga "jefa", una palabra que encuentro discriminatoria. Me están diciendo que yo soy menos capaz, por eso me ponen aparte.


----------



## Kaxgufen

¿Los arpistas, violinistas, guitarristas y los instrumentistas varones en general, tendrán derecho a sentirse...soslayados por la gramática? No escuché a ninguno quejarse de su condición.

Algo que me queda picando: Supongamos que el personaje se llama Leslie. Uno puede leer varias páginas en inglés hasta recién enterarse del sexo del protagonista.Basta con no usar pronombres. 
En castellano es más dificil, la lengua nos obliga a definirlo desde el vamos. Este tipo de cosas ¿afectan el pensar promedio de los hablantes? (no sé como decirlo). 
Un saludo, Kx.


----------



## swift

Kaxgufen said:


> ¿Los arpistas, violinistas, guitarristas y los instrumentistas varones en general, tendrán derecho a sentirse...soslayados por la gramática? No escuché a ninguno quejarse de su condición.


Lo que te van a responder quienes llevan el estandarte inclusivo y antidiscriminatorio es que las mujeres han sido invisibilizadas (o invisibilizadxs, así lo escriben); los hombres no lo han sido y, por eso, no lo perciben del mismo modo (por su hegemonía, etc.).

Recomiendo la lectura de _Les mots et les femmes_ de Marina Yaguello.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Yo no; durante muchos años fui jefe de terminal de pasajeros en un aeropuerto; el personal a mi mando podía elegir entre llamarme por mi nombre o llamarme jefe. Jefe, no jefa. Me parecía entonces, y me sigue pareciendo ahora, que si yo ejerzo las mismas funciones y asumo las mismas responsabilidades que Alejandro y Jesús, que son jefes, no veo por qué tienen que sacarse de la manga "jefa", una palabra que encuentro discriminatoria. Me están diciendo que yo soy menos capaz, por eso me ponen aparte.



Por aquí tenemos el "Plan Jefes y Jefas de Hogar Desocupados". Todos van y cobran la pitanza, y nadie se queja. Debe ser porque no hacen nada.


----------



## duvija

Si, yo estoy del lado de las mujeres que estamos podridas que determinadas tareas se crea que son solamente de hombres, y ni siquiera se siente la necesidad de aclarar quien es quien.

Para Kaxgufen (de dónde sacaste ese nombre? me encanta) le recomiendo algo - cualquier cosa - de Whorf. El idioma afecta la percepción del hablante. Hubo una época en que atrajo burlas, pero ahora se volvió a ver la cosa, ya madurada.

¿Por qué sienten que 'jefa' tiene tufo de vulgarismo? con tal de que las sílabas estén bien formadas en español, a mi me resulta suficientemente castizo/a. No tengo peculiar simpatia ni antipatía con sonidos. No entiendo por qué mucha gente tiene extrañas pasiones.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

duvija said:


> ¿Por qué sienten que 'jefa' tiene tufo de vulgarismo? con tal de que las sílabas estén bien formadas en español, a mi me resulta suficientemente castizo/a. No tengo peculiar simpatia ni antipatía con sonidos. No entiendo por qué mucha gente tiene extrañas pasiones.



Duvi, porque a mí no me gusta que me discriminen. Y me discriminan si en lugar de aplicarme el genérico, me aplican un nombre especial para mujercitas.


----------



## swift

duvija said:


> recomiendo algo - cualquier cosa - de Whorf. El idioma afecta la percepción del hablante. Hubo una época en que atrajo burlas, pero ahora se volvió a ver la cosa, ya madurada.


Sí, con Humboldt como un precursor. Si les interesa, busquen hipótesis Sapir-Whorf.  También lo que sea de Anna Wierzbicka.


----------



## duvija

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Duvi, porque a mí no me gusta que me discriminen. Y me discriminan si en lugar de aplicarme el genérico, me aplican un nombre especial para mujercitas.



¿Y no te parece que es reconocer que ya no son todos hombres? digo, entiendo tu argumento, por supuesto, pero tantos siglos de dominación masculina están cambiando...



swift said:


> Sí, con Humboldt como un precursor. Si les interesa, busquen hipótesis Sapir-Whorf.  También lo que sea de Anna Wierzbicka.



Si, Anna tiene buena cosa, pero Sapir-Whorf es más fácil de leer.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

duvija said:


> ¿Y no te parece que es reconocer que ya no son todos hombres?



No; me parece que es reconocer que la mujer puede ejercer cualquier cargo, desde siempre.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días:

Chicas, nos estamos alejando de la pregunta inicial, además tenemos ya un hilo sobre _juez/jueza_, que para el caso os sirve para debatir del tema o podéis seguir por PM.

Por favor, dejad de desviar el hilo.
Gracias.
Martine (Mod...)


----------



## duvija

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenos días:
> 
> Chicas, nos estamos alejando de la pregunta inicial, además tenemos ya un hilo sobre _juez/jueza_, que para el caso os sirve para debatir del tema o podéis seguir por PM.
> 
> Por favor, dejad de desviar el hilo.
> Gracias.
> Martine (Mod...)



Cierto, cierto ...


----------



## Gabriel

Es cierto. El hilo es acerca del plural, no del singular.

Si tenemos un grupo de seres humanos de poca edad, todos de sexo femenino, decimos "niñas".
Si en cambi son todos de sexo masculino, decimos "niños".
Ahora bien, si hay de ambos sexos, decimos "niños".

¿Por qué? Creo que la pregunta es válida, y creo que la respuesta "porque así surgió naturalmente, la regla se hizo despupes" también lo es. Esto no quita que todo sea cambiable, como la RAE no deja de demostrarnos.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Gabriel said:


> Si tenemos un grupo de seres humanos de poca edad, todos de sexo femenino, decimos "niñas".
> Si en cambi son todos de sexo masculino, decimos "niños".
> Ahora bien, si hay de ambos sexos, decimos "niños".
> 
> ¿Por qué? Creo que la pregunta es válida, y creo que la respuesta "porque así surgió naturalmente, la regla se hizo despues" también lo es. Esto no quita que todo sea cambiable, como la RAE no deja de demostrarnos.



La pregunta ya la contestó Xiao a la perfección. Después, confieso que nos hemos liado un poco. En mis años mozos, allá por el siglo I d.C., no existía el "masculino genérico". Había un plural masculino, otro femenino, y un genérico para ambos. Que coincidía con el masculino por razones estrictamente lingüísticas y no tenía nada que ver con razones macho-álficas*.

*Puestos a inventar palabras, inventemos.


----------



## duvija

Valeria Mesalina said:


> La pregunta ya la contestó Xiao a la perfección. Después, confieso que nos hemos liado un poco. En mis años mozos, allá por el siglo I d.C., no existía el "masculino genérico". Había un plural masculino, otro femenino, y un genérico para ambos. Que coincidía con el masculino por razones estrictamente lingüísticas y no tenía nada que ver con razones macho-álficas*.
> 
> *Puestos a inventar palabros, inventemos.



Pero no confundamos diacronía con sincronía. Antes no pasaba nada. Ahora hay razones de índice sociológico que necesitan el cambio. De no ser así, nadie diría presidenta/edila/y hasta nurso.
Digo, las palabras en sí no tienen nada de malo (fonemas normales, silabicación normal) y todo el español podría tener absolutamente todos los sustantivos terminados en 'o' , pero ¿no creen que apareció una necesidad que el idioma no proveía?

En mis épocas, yo no tenía ningún problema con el masculino=neutro. Pero el mundo cambió y el idioma corre de atrás.
A mí lo que me afectó mucho fue ' la sheika'. Claramente, se necesitaba. Dudo que la tal se sienta discriminada por ese uso. Más bien un '¡ Ufa, al fin. Y que no se les olvide !'
¿No creen que los cambios sociales se reflejan en el idioma del momento? 
(Vuelvo a repetir: no tengo ni la más mínima molestia con la lingüística sino con los cambios sociológicos que impulsan esto. No podemos dejarlos de lado. Y a la vista están. Si no existieran, no lo estaríamos conversando aquí).


----------



## Gabriel

duvija said:


> Pero no confundamos diacronía con sincronía. Antes no pasaba nada. Ahora hay razones de índice sociológico que necesitan el cambio. De no ser así, nadie diría presidenta [...]


Creo que no es comparable. "Presidente" (como adjetivo "que preside", como sustantivo "quien preside") fue siempre neutro (o invariable) en singular y plural. Para mí no tiene sentido empezar con versiones específicamente femeninas porque vamos a terminar diciendo "La presidenta es la gerenta del estado, las hay inteligentas pero otras son obsecuentas". Además, más que una "reivindicación" para la mujer es en realidad una discriminación inversa hacia el hombre. Si inventamos el femenino "presidenta", ¿por qué no también el masculino "presidento"?

El argumento contra los plurales genéricos iguales a los masculinos, como "niños" y "todos", aunque discutible (especialmente desde nu punto de vista práctico: "Los niños y las niñas jugaban contentos y contentas y divertidos y divertidas"), me parece más lógico desde un punto de vista "feminista" y, en cualquier caso, completamente distinto a la "feminización" de sustantivos y adjetivos que son intrínsecamente neutros o invariables aún en singular.


----------



## swift

Buenas tardes:

El femenino *'presidenta'* plantea un problema interesante que fue abordado en esa otra discusión iniciada por Totor: ¿el cuarto presidente o la cuarta presidenta?


----------



## Kaxgufen

swift said:


> Buenas tardes:
> 
> El femenino *'presidenta'* plantea un problema interesante que fue abordado en esa otra discusión iniciada por Totor: ¿el cuarto presidente o la cuarta presidenta?



La cuarta presidenta si fueron todas mujeres, la cuarta presidente si hubo mujeres y varones.

Recuerden que existen *sirvienta* e *infanta*, y tal vez haya otros más.


----------



## duvija

Yo nunca discutí los sustantivos terminados en 'e'. Si los hombres se sienten discriminados, peleen por cambiarlos. Tienen todo el derecho.
Lo que sí digo es que como ya aparecieron términos como presidenta, jueza, edila, etc. es porque la sociedad le está sugiriendo algo al idioma. Por ejemplo, que al fin las mujeres quieren que se sepa qué trabajos hacen. Nadie discute 'doctora', ¿no? y pocas mujeres piden que se las llame ' Dr. Juana Pérez' . 
Solamente trato de escuchar lo que se está dando y bueno, que todos piensen en el porqué.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

*Nota de moderación*

Estimados compañeros:

Como la discusión se ha ido completamente por el lado de lo ideológico (éste no es un espacio para debates culturales) y la función del foro es respaldar las entradas del diccionario de español de WordReference con discusiones lingüísticas contextuales, vamos a proceder a cerrar este hilo. 

Mil gracias a todos por su participación.

*Hilo cerrado.*


----------

